# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  الاعتراف في الإثبات الجنائي

## hazem mohamed

*الاعتراف في الإثبات الجنائي
*
تعريف الاعتراف:
هو إقرار المتهم بكل أو بعض الواقعة المنسوبة إليه أو بظرفها . وبعبارة أخرى هو إقرار المتهم بما يستوجب مسؤوليته أو بما يشددها .

أنواع الاعتراف

ينقسم الاعتراف الى نوعين:
أولا : الاعتراف كسبب للاعفاء من العقاب ، فقد يرى المشرع ان يشجع الجناة على كشف الجريمة وارشاد السلطات الى حقيقة المساهمين فيها فينص على اعفاء الجناة من العقاب اذا اعترفوا بشروط معينة.
ثانيا : الاعتراف كدليل اثبات للحكم على المتهم بالادانة.
والاعتراف سيد الادلة حيث أنه يعنى إقرار المتهم على نفسه بصحة ارتكابه للتهمة المنسوبة اليه ، ويعد أقوى الادلة تأثيرا فى نفس القاضى وادعاها الى اتجاهه نحو الإدانة. وعليه فقد اكتفى الشارع بالاعتراف وأجاز أن تحكم المحكمة بناء عليه ودون سماع شهود حيث تنص المادة رقم 271 من قانون الاجراءات على أنه "يسأل المتهم عما اذا كان معترفا بارتكاب الفعل المسند اليه ، فان اعتراف جاز للمحكمة الاكتفاء باعترافه والحكم عليه بغير سماع شهود ، وإلا فتسمع شهادة شهود الاثبات ".
وفى هذا تقول محكمة النقض
* الاعتراف المعتبر فى المواد الجنائيه والذى يؤخذ به المتهم يجب أن يكون نصا فى اقتراف الجريمة وان يكون من الصراحة والوضوح بحيث لا يحتمل تأويلا. فإن رضاء المطعون ضدها بتفتيش منزل الزوجية وقولها أنها مسئولة عن نتيجة التحليل ومستعدة للتنازل عن المضبوطات لا يتحقق به معنى الاعتراف مادامت لم تقر على نفسها بصدور الواقعة الإجرامية عنها .
( الطعن رقم 5196 لسنة 57 ق جلسة 10/2/ 1988 )

شكل الاعتراف

الاعتراف أما أن يكون شفهيا أو يكون مكتوبا وأى منهما كاف فى الاثبات ، ويمكن أن يثبت الاعتراف الشفوى بواسطة المحقق أما الاعتراف المكتوب فليس له شكل معين.
والاعتراف أمر متروك لتقدير المتهم ومشيئته فاذا رأى أن الصمت أحسن وسيلة يدافع بها عن نفسه ضد الاتهام الموجه له. فله الحق فى عدم الاجابة على الاسئلة التى توجه اليه كما لايجوز تحليف المتهم اليمين القانونية قبل الادلاء بأقواله وإلا كان الاعتراف باطلا وإذا تضمن الاعتراف أقوالا غير صحيحة فلا يعد تزويرا ولا يعاقب عليه.
والاعتراف لا يعد حجة فى ذاته وانما يخضع دائما لتقدير قاضى الموضوع ولا يعفى سلطة الاتهام والمحكمة من البحث فى باقى الأدلة وللمتهم أن يعدل عن اعترافه فى اى وقت دون ان يكون ملزما باثبات عدم صحة الاعتراف الذى عدل عنه ، وهذا الامر يخضع لتقدير المحكمة.
وفى هذا تقول محكمة النقض
* الأصل أن تجرى التحقيق او المحاكمة باللغة الرسميه للدوله وهى اللغه العربية ما لم يتعذر على احدى سلطتى التحقيق او المحاكمة مباشرة إجراءات ذلك التحقيق دون الاستعانة بوسيط يقوم بالترجمة أو يطلب منها المتهم ذلك ويكون طلبه خاضعا لتقديرها.
( نقض 348 سنة 60 ق 11 ابريل سنة 1991) 
* إن الاعتراف المعتبر فى المواد الجنائية والذى يؤخذ به المتهم يجب أن يكون نصا فى ارتكاب الجريمة وأن يكون من الصراحة والوضوح بحيث لايحتمل تأويلا ، أما سوق الأدله على نتف متفرقه من أقوال المتهم قيلت فى مناسبات ولعلل مختلفة وجمعها على انها اعتراف بالتهمه ، فلا يعد اعترافا اذا كانت حقيقته تحميلا لألفاظ بما لا يقصده منها.
( نقض 13 مارس 1968، مجموعه أحكام النقض ، سنة9 ق)

                                                          شروط صحة الأعتراف

أولا: أن يكون من المتهم على نفسه

يشترط فى الاعتراف الذى يعتد به والذى يجيز للمحكمة الاكتفاء به والحكم على المتهم بغير سماع الشهود أن يكون من المتهم وقبل سماع الشهود وأن يكون من المتهم على نفسه. والفرد لايكتسب صفة المتهم الا منذ تحريك الدعوى الجنائية ضده ، وقبل هذا الاجراء فان مايدلى به من أقوال يكون له قيمة الاستدلالات.
وحجية الاعتراف قاصره على المتهم فقط ولذلك فالأقوال الصادرة من المتهم فى الدعوى على متهم آخر فيها لاتعد اعترافا صحيحا فى حكم المادة رقم 271 اجراءات وهى فى حقيقتها ليست الا شهادة متهم على متهم آخر وتعد من قبيل الاستدلالات ولا تصح بالتالى أن تكون سببا فى عدم سماع الشهود. وإن كان ليس هناك بداهه مايمنع القاضى من التعويل عليه بوصفه استدلالات اذا اطمأن اليه ويستوى ان يكون المتهم الذى اخذ بأقوال زميله المتهم الآخر مقرا بالتهمه أم منكرا لها.
والاعتراف مسأله شخصية تتعلق بشخص المتهم المقر نفسه ، فاذا سلم المحامى بالتهمه المنسوبه الى موكله ولم يعترض ، فان ذلك لايعد اعترافا.

وفى هذا تقول محكمة النقض
* من المقرر ان قول متهم على آخر هو فى حقيقه الامر شهادة يسوغ للمحكمة ان تعول عليها فىالادانة وان تقدير ألاقوال التى تصدر من متهم على آخر إثر إجراء باطل وتحديد صله هذه الاقوال بهذا الإجراء وما ينتج عنه هو من شئون محكمة الموضوع تقدره حسبما يتكشف لها من ظروف الدعوى بحيث اذا قدرت ان هذه الاقوال صدرت منه صحيحة غير متاثر فيها بهذا الاجراء الباطل جاز لها الاخذ بها وكان الحكم المطعون فيه فيما اورده رد على ما اثاره المدافع عن الطاعن من بطلان اعتراف المتهم الثانى من اقوال فى حق نفسه وفى حق الطاعن وخلوها مما يشوبها واستقلال هذه الاقوال عن التحريات والاستدلالات التى يزعم الطاعن بطلانها وكان ما اورده الحكم من اقوال المتهم الثانى لا يمارى الطاعن فى ان له معينه الصحيح من الاوراق فانه لا تثريب على الحكم اذا هو استمد من تلك الاقوال ما يدعم الادله الاخرى التى اقام عليها قضاءه بالادانة. فمن ثم لا يقدح فى سلامة الحكم خطأ المحكمة فى تسمية أقوال المتهم اعترافا طالما أن المحكمه لم ترتب عليه وحده الأثر القانونى للاعتراف. 
( الطعن رقم 6840 لسنة 60 ق جلسة 3/10/1991 )

ثانيا: توافر الأهلية الاجرائية للمعترف 

الأهلية الاجرائية هى الأهلية لمباشرة نوع من الاجراءات على نحو يعتبر معه هذا الاجراء صحيحا وينتج آثاره القانونية وهذه الأهلية تقوم على عنصرين هما:
1-أن يكون المعترف متهما بارتكاب الجريمة التى يعترف بها.
2-وأن يتوافر لديه الادراك والتمييز وقت الإدلاء بهذا الاعتراف. ويقصد بالادراك والتمييز ، قدرة الشخص على فهم ماهية افعاله وطبيعتها وتوقع آثارها وليس المقصود فهم ماهية التكييف القانونى للفعل ، فالشخص يسأل عن فعله ولو كان يجهل بأن القانون يعاقب عليه اذ لادخل للنيه فى الاعتراف لأن القانون هو الذى يرتب الآثار القانونية على هذا الاعتراف ولو لم تتجه نية المعترف الى حصولها. وينعدم هذا الادراك والتمييز بسبب صغر السن والجنون والعاهه العقلية والغيبوبة الناشئة عن سكر او مواد مخدره. والقانون المصرى يعفى من المسئولية الصغير الذى لم يبلغ من العمر 7 سنوات حيث افترض الشارع أن التمييز يكون منعدما فى هذا السن ولا يعتد فى الاثبات باعتراف المتهم المجنون او المصاب بعاهه فى العقل نظرا لأن هذه الامراض تعدم الشعور والادراك ونفس الشىء بالنسبة للسكران لأنه يكون فاقد الادراك أما اذا لم يفقد الشعور تماما فلا يبطل اعترافه ولكن لايجوز للمحكمة أ ن تكتفى به وحده بل لأبد من تأييده بادله أخرى. 

وفى هذا تقول محكمة النقض
* أن المقرر أنه ينبغى فى الاعتراف لكى يكون صحيحا يمكن الاستناد اليه كدليل فى الحكم أن يكون المتهم أدلى به وهو فى كامل ارادته ووعيه ، فلا يجوز الاستناد الى الاعتراف الذى يصدر من المتهم فى حالة فقدان الارادة كما لو كان تحت تأثير مخدر أو عقار يسلبه ارادته ، ذلك ان الاعتراف هو سلوك انسانى ، والقاعدة أنه لايعتبر سلوكا الا ما كان يجد مصدرا فى الارادة ، لما كان ذلك وكان الدفع ببطلان الاعتراف لصدوره وليد ارادة منعدمه غير واعية وتحت تأثير المخدر هو دفاع جوهرى فى خصوصية هذه الدعوى وفق الصورة التى اعتنقتها المحكمة – يتضمن المطالبه الجازمة بتحقيقه عن طريق المختص فنيا وهو الطبيب الشرعى – ولا يقدح فى هذا أن يسكت الدفاع عن طلب دعوة أهل الفن صراحة ، وكان المطعون فيه قد استند – من بين ما اسند اليه فى ادانة الطاعن الى اعترافه واكتفى على السياق المتقدم – بالرد على الدفع بما لا يواجهه وينحسم به أمره ويستقيم به اطراحه ودون ان يعنى بتحقيق هذا الدفاع عن طريق المختص فنيا فإن الحكم فوق قصوره يكون منطويا على الاخلال بحق الدفاع بما يعنيه.
( الطعن رقم 9367 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 21/7/1997 ) 
* أنه من المقرر ان المرض العقلى الذى يوصف بانه جنون او عاهة عقلية وتنعدم به المسئولية الجنائية قانونا – على ما تقضى به الماده 62 من قانون العقوبات – هو ذلك المرض الذى من شانه ان يعدم الشعور والادراك ، اما سائر الاحوال النفسيه التى تفقد الشخص شعوره وادراكه فلا تعد سببا لانعدام المسئوليه ، فان ما انتهى اليه الحكم المطعون فيه اخذا بتقرير الطبيب الشرعى ان مرض الطاعن وهو الاضطراب العصبى والهبوط العام لا يؤثر على سلامة عقله وصحة ادراكه وتتوافر معه مسئوليته الجنائية عن الفعل الذى وقع منه يكون صحيحا فى القانون.
( نقض 600 سنة 62ق جلسة 22 ديسمبر 1993)

ثالثا: أن يكون الاعتراف قضائيا

الاعتراف القضائى هو الذى يصدر من المتهم أمام احدى الجهات القضائية أى يصدر امام المحكمة أو قضاء التحقيق. وهذا الاعتراف يكفى ولو كان هو الدليل الوحيد فى الدعوى لتسبيب حكم الادانه مادامت قد توافرت شروط صحته.
أما الاعتراف غير القضائى فهو الذى يصدر أمام جهة أخرى غير جهات القضاء ، ومثال ذلك ماقد يرد ذكره فى التحقيقات نقلا عن أقوال منسوبة الى المتهم خارج مجلس القضاء أمام الشهود مثلا أو فى محرر صادر منه او فى محضر جمع الاستدلالات أو فى تحقيق ادارى. وليس هناك مايمنع من أن يكون هذا الاعتراف سببا للحكم بالادانه لأنه لا يخرج عن كونه دليلا فى الدعوى يخضع لتقدير القاضى كباقى الأدلة ولكن قيمته فى الاقناع تتوقف على الثقة فى السلطة التى صدر أمامها الاعتراف أو على ما لشهادة الشاهد الذى نقله من قيمة فيه أو قيمة المحضر أو الورقة التى دون فيها. ويلاحظ ان هذا الاعتراف لايصلح على اية حال لأن يكون سببا فى عدم سماع الشهود طبقا للمادة رقم 271 اجراءات.

وفى هذا تقول محكمة النقض
* لما كان البين مما اورده الحكم المطعون فيه ان المحكمه قدرت فى حدود سلطتها التقديريه ان الاعتراف الذى صدر من الطاعن امام النيابه العامه فى اليوم التالى لضبطه وفى غير حضور اى من مامورى الضبط القضائى كان دليلا مستقلا عن الاجراءات السابقه عليه ومنبت الصله بها واطمأنت الى صحته وسلامته والتفتت عن عدول الطاعن عن هذا الاعتراف بجلسة المحاكمة فان النعى على الحكم بدعوى القصور فى هذا الصدد يكون على غير اساس ، واذ كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد عول فى ادانة الطاعن على اعترافه باحراز المخدر المضبوط ولم يستند فى ذلك الى واقعة ضبط هذا المخدر فان النعى بخلوه من بيان تلك الواقعة يكون فى غير محله.
( نقض 348 سنة 60 ق 11 ابريل سنة 1991)

رابعا: الصراحة والوضوح

يشترط لصحة الاعتراف الصراحة والوضوح إذ أن غموض أقوال المتهم من حيث دلالتها على ارتكابه للجريمة محل الاتهام المنسوب اليه ينفى عنها صفة الاعتراف بالمعنى الدقيق لأنها تحتمل أكثر من تأويل ولذلك لايجوز أن يستنتج الاعتراف من هروب المتهم اثر وقوع الحادث أو غيابه عن الجلسة اذ قد يكون ذلك لخشية القبض عليه ، كما لايجوز اعتبار صمت المتهم قرينة على ادانته اذ قد يكون صمته نتيجة لخوفه من اساءة الدفاع عن نفسه وانتظارا منه لمشورة محاميه أو بسبب حرج لا قبل له بدفعه كالشخص الذى يضبط بمسكن قصده لارتكاب فعل مناف للآداب ويصمت أمام اتهامه بالسرقة حتى لايسىء الى شرف وسمعة الطرف الآخر.
هذا وينبغى أن ينصب الاعتراف على نفس الواقعه الاجرامية لا على ملابساتها المختلفة ، فتسليم المتهم مثلا بأنه كان موجودا فى مكان الجريمة فى وقت وقوعها أو بوجود ضغينه بينه وبين القتيل أو بأنه كان يحرز سلاحا من النوع الذى وقعت به الجريمة أو بأنه سبق أن اعتدى على المجنى عليه أو هدده بالقتل أو بأنه استفاد من القتل كل ذلك لايعد اعترافا بارتكاب الجريمة وأن كان فيه مايصح أن يعد مجرد دلائل موضوعية لاتكفى للادانة إلا اذا عززتها ادلة كافية.

وفى هذا تقول محكمة النقض
* وحيث انه عن نية القتل فهى ثابته فى حق المتهم من اعترافه فى جميع مراحل التحقيق بدءا من مرحلة الاستدلال وانتهاء بما ادلى به فى جلسة المحاكمة بانه كان يطعن المجنى عليها بالسكين بقصد قتلها وازهاق روحها وانه تركها بعد ان سقطت مدرجة فى دمائها ثم عاد اليها بعد قليل فوجد جثتها تتحرك فامسك السكين مره اخرى ولم تمنعه اصابة يده من مواصلة الاعتداء عليها مره ثانية ........... 
( نقض 1143 سنة 62 ق 7 نوفمبر سنة 1993)

خامسا: صدور الاعتراف عن إرادة حرة للمتهم

يقصد بالارادة الحرة قدرة الانسان على توجيه نفسه الى عمل معين او الامتناع عنه وهذه القدرة لا تتوافر لدى شخص الا اذا انعدمت المؤثرات التى تعمل فى ارادته وتفرض عليه اتباع وجهة خاصة.
ويعتبر الاكراه من اقدم وسائل التأثير فى ارادة المتهم بغية الحصول على اعترافه ، ومن ذلك إطالة الاستجوابات لفترات متصلة من الليل والنهار دون انقطاع بقصد تحطيم اعصاب المتهم وتضيق الخناق عليه فيقر بما هو منسوب اليه بصرف النظر عن مدى حقيقته. كما أن الحبس الاحتياطى قد يتخذ احيانا وسيلة للضغط على المتهم واكراهه على الادلاء باعترافه ، كذلك الضرب أو الاعتداء بأية كيفية على جسم المتهم والقبض والحبس بدون وجه حق وتسبيب الألم والارهاق كتسليط الضوء الشديد على الوجه أو ابقاء شخص واقفا مدة طويلة أو إزعاجه بالأصوات المدوية أو حرمانه من الطعام والشراب.

وفى هذا تقول محكمة النقض
* لما كان البين من الاوراق أن الطاعن الأول وإن دفع فى مذكرة دفاعه المقدمه الى المحكمة بجلسة 28/2/1995 ببطلان اعترافه بالتحقيقات لكونه وليد اكراه معنوى تمثل فى حبسه انفراديا بسجن طره ، الا انه مثل امام المحكمة بجلسة 26/3/1995 وهى تالية لتقديم المذكرة – واعترف بقيامه باحضار المخدر المضبوط معه ليتعاطاه حتى لايضطر الى شرائه من السوق وكان البين من المفردات المضمومه أن اعترافه بالتحقيقات لايخرج فى مضمونه عما اقر به بمحضر الجلسة وهو مايفقد الدفع ببطلان اعترافه بالتحقيقات الذى اثاره فى مذكرة دفاعه جديته وتضحى المحكمة فى حل من الرد عليه ، هذا فضلا عن أن المادة 14 من قرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم 396 لسنة 1956 فى شأن تنظيم السجون قد نصت على أن يقيم المحبوسون احتياطيا فى أماكن منفصلة عن أماكن غيرهم من المسجونين. وإذا كان الطاعن لايدعى وجود محبوسين احتياطيا آخرين فى السجن وقت حبسه انفراديا فى السجن – بفرض وقوعه – يغدو اجراء مشروعا ولايمثل – تبعا لذلك – اكراها معنويا مبطلا لاعترافه ، ومن ثم فان دفعه ببطلان الاعتراف استنادا الى حبسه هذا لايعدو ان يكون دفاعا قانونيا ظاهر البطلان ولا على المحكمة ان هى التفتت عنه ولم ترد عليه لما كان ذلك البين من الحكم المطعون فيه انه لم يعدل فى قضائه بادانة الطاعنين على اعتراف اولهما بمحضر ضبط الواقعة ولم يشر اليها فى مدوناته ومن ثم فقد انحسر عنه الالتزام بالرد استقلالا على الدفع ببطلانه ويغدو مايثره فى صدد ماتقدم غير سديد.
( الطعن رقم 18823 لسنة 65 ق جلسه 12/11/1997 )

ومن أهم صور الاكراه المادى العنف وهو عبارة عن فعل مباشر يقع على الشخص وفيه مساس بجسده ويمثل اعتداء عليه ويكون من نتيجتة أن يسلب الارادة نهائيا بحيث يشل حرية الاختيار أو يؤثر فيها نسبيا فيترك لها فرصة للتعبير ولكن على غير رغبتها وفى كلتا الحالتين يصبح الاجراء باطلا وبالتالى فإن الاعتراف الذى يتمخض عنه يصبح باطلا ولا يمكن التعويل عليه فى الاثبات.
وفى هذا تقول محكمة النقض
* لما كان المقرر أن الاعتراف فى المسائل الجنائية من العناصر التى تملك محكمة الموضوع كامل الحرية فى تقدير صحتها وقيمتها فى الاثبات وفى الأخذ بالاعتراف فى حق المتهم فى اى دور من ادوار التحقيق ولو عدل عنه بعد ذلك ولها دون غيرها البحث فى صحة مايدعيه المتهم من أن الاعتراف المعزو اليه قد انتزع بطريق الاكراه ولايطابق الحقيقة ، لما كان ذلك ، وكان ما أثاره الدفاع بشأن بطلان اعتراف المتهم فى تحقيقات النيابة العامة لوقوع اكراه مادى عليه بالاعتداء من رجال الشرطة على النحو الثابت بالتقرير الطبى المرفق مردودا بأن الثابت من التقرير الطبى أن الاصابات حديثة ولايتفق تاريخ حدوثها وتاريخ 6 من مارس سنة 1994 الذى يدعى حدوثها فيه كما انه مثل امام النيابة العامة للتحقيق فى 6 من مارس سنة 1994 وقامت بمناظرته ولم تجد به اصابات وأدلى فى التحقيقات باعترافات تفصيلية بارتكابه للجريمة وخطوات اعداده لها ثم تنفيذها وهو فى كامل حريته ، كما أنه أرشد عن السلاح النارى المستخدم فى الحادث والمبلغ المسروق ، ومن ثم فان القول بأن اعترافه أمام النيابة العامة وليد اكراه يضحى قولا عار من دليل عليه وتطمئن المحكمة إلى صحة هذا الاعتراف وبراءته من اى عيب من عيوب الارادة وأنه كان وليد ارادة حرة خاصة وقد تأيد باعترافه امام قاضى المعارضات بجلسة 9 من مارس سنة 1994 بارتكابه الحادث. أما ما أثاره الدفاع عن عدم وضوح الرؤية بالنسبة للمتهم فقد أثبت الطبيب الشرعى بتقريره أنه لايعانى من أى مرض عضوى بالعين فان مايثيره الدفاع فى هذا الشأن يكون على غير سند.
( الطعن رقم 23657 لسنة 67 ق جلسة 24/2/1999 )

وقد يكون الاكراه معنويا وله صور متعددة مثل التهديد وهو عبارة عن ضغط يمارسه شخص على ارادة شخص آخر لتوجيهها الى سلوك معين ويستوى فى ذلك أن يكون التهديد بايذاء المتهم فى شخصه أو فى ماله أو بايذاء انسانا عزيزا لديه ومثاله تهديد المتهم بالقبض على زوجته أو والدته.
وفى هذا تقول محكمة النقض
* من المقرر ان مجرد حضور ضابط المخابرات التحقيق. لا يعيب إجراءاته اذ ان سلطان الوظيفة فى ذاته بما يسبغه على صاحبه من اختصاصات وامكانيات لا يعد اكراها ما دام هذا السلطان لم يستطل على المتهم بالأذى ماديا أو معنويا كما ان مجرد الخشية لا يعد قرين الاكراه المبطل للاعتراف لا معنى ولا حكما.
( الطعن رقم 54 لسنة 60 ق جلسة 15/1/1991)

كما يعتبر الوعد أحد الوسائل التقليدية لحمل المتهم على الاعتراف وهو كل ما من شأنه ايجاد الأمل لدى المتهم بتحسين ظروفه اذا اعترف بجريمته مثل وعد المتهم بالعفو عنه أو اعتباره شاهد ملك أو بعدم محاكمته أو بالافراج عنه أو عدم تقديم الاعتراف ضده فى المحكمة أو بتخفيف العقوبة عنه.

ويعتبر كذلك فى حكم الاكراه الأدبى تحليف المتهم اليمين والحيلة والخداع ، والاتجاه الغالب فى الفقه المصرى يعتبر التنويم المغناطيسى بمثابة الاكراه المعنوى وذلك لأن المتهم يكون خاضعا لتأثير المنوم فتأتى اجاباته صدى لما يوحى به اليه وكل اعتراف صادر فى هذه الحالة يعتبر باطلا حتى ولو كان بناء على رضاء المتهم. وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة لجهاز كشف الكذب أو العقاقير المخدرة اذا انها تعد نوعا من الاكراه تأباه العدالة إذ أنها تعامل الانسان وكأنه محل تجربة فى معمل بما يترتب عليها من سلب شعور الانسان وتحطيم لإرادته الواعية.
وفى هذا تقول محكمة النقض
* وتعتبر محكمة النقض أن اعطاء العقاقير المخدرة أو ما يسمى بمصل الحقيقة يعادل الاكراه المادى.
( نقض 18 يناير 1954 مجموعة أحكام النقض ، سنة 5 ق )

ويستند قضاء محكمة النقض فى هذا الصدد على اساس تشريعى حيث تنص المادة رقم 302 اجراءات على انه "................ كل قول يثبت انه صدر من احد المتهمين أو الشهود تحت وطأة الاكراه او التهديد به يهدر ولايعول عليه "

وفى ذلك تقول محكمة النقض 
* من حيث ان الطعن المقدم من كل من الطاعنين استوفى الشكل المقرر فى القانون. ومن حيث ان مما ينعاه كل من الطاعنين على الحكم المطعون فيه انه اذا دانهما بجرائم خطف أنثى بالاكراه اقترنت بها جناية مواقعه المخطوفة بغير رضاها ، وتحريضها ومساعدتها وتسهيل ارتكابها الفجور والدعارة واستخدامها واستدراجها بقصد ارتكاب الدعارة باستعمال القوة والتهديد معها ، واستبقائها بالاكراه والتهديد فى منزلها للدعارة كما دان الطاعن الاول أيضا بجريمة فتح وادارة محل للفجور ، قد شابه الفساد فى الاستدلال ذلك بأنه استند فى ادانتهما – ضمن ما استند اليه – الى اعتراف الطاعنة الثانية بتحقيقات النيابة العامة مع أنه وليد اكراه ، بما يعيب الحكم ويستوجب نقضه.
ومن حيث أن البين من محضر جلسة المحاكمة فى 30 من مارس سنة 1988 أن المدافع عن الطاعن الأول تمسك ببطلان اعتراف الطاعنة الثانية لصدوره وليد اكراه ، كما يبين من الحكم المطعون فيه أنه استند فى ادانة الطاعنين معا – ضمن ما استند اليه الى الاعتراف المشار اليه دون أن يعرض للدفع ببطلانه لصدوره وليد اكراه على دفع الطاعنة الثانية ببطلان اعترافها بتحقيقات النيابة العامة لعدم مطابقته للواقع ، لما كان ذلك وكان الاصل ان الاعتراف الذى يعول عليه يجب أن يكون اختياريا وهو لايعتبر كذلك – ولو كان صادقا اذا صدر اثر اكراه أو تهديد كائنا ما كان قدر هذا التهديد أو ذلك الاكراه ، وكان من المقرر أن الدفع ببطلان الاعتراف لصدوره تحت تأثير الاكراه هو دفع جوهرى يجب على محكمة الموضوع مناقشته والرد عليه يستوى فى ذلك أن يكون المتهم المقر هو الذى اثار البطلان أم اثاره متهم آخر فى الدعوى مادام الحكم قد عول فى قضائه بالادانه على ذلك الاعتراف ، لما كان ذلك ، وكان الطاعن الاول قد تمسك بان الاعتراف المعزو الى الطاعنة الثانية قد صدر وليد اكراه ، وكان الحكم قد عول فى ادانته عليه واعتراف الطاعنه الثانية قد صدر وليد اكراه وكان الحكم قد عول – على ذلك الاعتراف بغير ان يرد دفاعه الجوهرى بشأنه ويقول كلمته فيه فانه يكون معيبا بالقصور فى التسبيب فضلا عن فساده فى الاستدلال بما يبطله ، ولا يعصمه من هذا البطلان ماقام عليه من ادلة اخرى لما هو مقرر من أن الادله فى المواد الجنائية متساندة يكمل بعضها بعضا ومنها مجتمعه تتكون عقيدة القاضى بحيث اذا سقط احدها أو استبعد تعذر التصرف على مبلغ الأثر الذى كان للدليل الباطل فى الرأى الذى انتهت اليه المحكمة – لما كان ماتقدم ، فانه يتعين نقض الحكم المطعون فيه والاعادة وذلك بغير حاجة لبحث باقى مايثيره الطاعنان.
( الطعن رقم 16488 لسنة 68 ق جلسة 2/5/2001) 

ومحكمة النقض مستقرة على انه اذا دفع الطاعن بصدور الاعتراف منه تحت تأثير الاكراه فان هذا الدفع يعد جوهريا ويجب على محكمة الموضوع الرد عليه ، ومناقشته خاصة اذا اعتمدت على الاعتراف باصدار الحكم بالادانة والا كان الحكم ينطوى على خطاء يستوجب نقضه.
واستنادا الى هذا المفهوم قضت محكمة النقض.
* من المقرر ان الاعتراف الذى يعول عليه يجب ان يكون اختياريا وهو لايعتبر كذلك – ولو كان صادقا – اذا صدر أثر اكراه او تهديد كائنا ما كان قدر هذا التهديد او ذلك الاكراه وكان من المقرر ان الدفع ببطلان الاعتراف لصدوره تحت تأثير التهديد او الاكراه هو دفع جوهرى يجب على محكمة الموضوع مناقشته والرد عليه ما دام الحكم قد عول فى قضائه بالادانه على ذلك الاعتراف لما كان ذلك ، وكان الحكم قد خلا من بيان الواقعه المستوجبة للعقوبة بالنسبة الى الطاعنين واكتفى فى بيان الدليل بالاحالة الى محضر ضبط الواقعه ومحضر التحريات دون أن يورد مضمونها ودون أن يبين وجه استدلاله بهما على ثبوت التهمه المسندة الى كل متهم بعناصرها القانونية كافة وكان يبين من محضر جلسة المحاكمة الاستئنافية الاخيره التى حجزت فيها الدعوى للحكم ان المدافع عن الطاعن الثانى دفع ببطلان الاعتراف المعزو اليه لصدوره تحت تأثير الاكراه فى ظل تعذيب المتهم الأول. وكان الحكم المطعون فيه ، فوق ماتقدم ، قد اكتفى بالأخذ بأسباب الحكم الابتدائى الذى عول فى ادانة الطاعن الثانى على ما جهله من اقواله بمحضر الضبط ولم يرد على هذا الدفاع الجوهرى ويقول كلمته فيه ، فانه يكون معيبا بالقصور فى التسبيب بما يوجب نقضه.
( طعن رقم 256 لسنة 55 ق ، جلسة 25/2/1985 )

سادسا: مطابقة الاعتراف للحقيقة

لقد تغيرت الفاعلية الاجرائية للاعتراف واثبت الواقع العملى أن الاعتراف قد يكون مصدره مرضا عقليا أو نفسيا يعانى منه المتهم وقد يصدر نتيجة للايحاء أو للرغبة فى التخلص من الاستجواب المرهق أو من أجل التضحية وانقاذ المتهم الأصلى بسبب ما يربطه به من علاقه قرابة أو صداقة أو محبة أو أسباب أخرى. وفى كل هذه الصور لايعد الاعتراف مطابقا للحقيقه ولا يعتد به.

وتطبيقا لهذا المفهوم قضت محكمة النقض بأنه:
* لما كان من المقرر انه لا يصح تأثيم شخص ولو بناء على اعترافه بلسانه اوبكتابته متى كان ذلك مخالفا للحقيقة ولما كان مؤدى دفاع الطاعن ان العلاقة التى تربطه بالمجنى عليه هى علاقه تجارية وليس مبناها الايصال المقدم وكان الدفاع على هذه الصورة يعد دفاعا جوهريا لتعلقه بتحقيق الدليل المقدم فى الدعوى بحيث اذا صح لتغير به وجه الرأى فى الدعوى فان المحكمه اذ لم تفطن لفحواه وتقسطه حقه وتعنى بتحقيقه بلوغا إلى غاية الأمر فيه فان حكمها يكون معيبا بالقصور .
( الطعن رقم 1203 لسنة 54 ق ، جلسة 14/2/1985 ) 

* عدم التعويل على الإعتراف ولو كان صادقا متى كان وليد إكراه كائنا ما كان قدره والاصل انه يتعين على المحكمة ان تبحث الصلة بين اعتراف المتهمين والإصابات المقول بحصولها لإكراههم عليه ونفى قيامها فى إستدلال سائغ إن هى رأت التعويل على الدليل المستمد منه وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد اطرح الدفع ببطلان الاعتراف على النحو السابق ذكره بما لا يسوغ الرد عليه ذلك بأن عدم ملاحظة وكيل النيابة المحقق وجود اصابات بهم كما ان حضور محامين مع المتهمين فى تحقيق تجريه النيابة العامة لاينفى وقوع التعذيب واذ ناظر القاضى الجزئى الطاعنين اثبت حسبما سلف البيان تعدد اصابتهم وانه ندب مفتش الصحة لتوقيع الكشف الطبى لبيان سبب هذه الاصابات بيد ان قراره لم ينفذ فانه كان لزاما على المحكمة قبل ان تقطع برأى فى سلامة الاعتراف ان تتولى بنفسها تحقيق ما اثاره الطاعنون فى هذا الشان وان تبحث الصلة بين الاعتراف وبين هذه الاصابات اما وقد نكلت عن ذلك وعولت فى ادانة الطاعنين على الدليل المستمد من اعترافهم فان حكمها يكون معيبا بالقصور والفساد فى الاستدلال فضلا عن اخلاله بحق الدفاع ولا ينفى عن ذلك ما ذكرته المحكمة من أدلة اخرى اذ أن الأدله فى المواد الجنائية متساندة يشد بعضها بعضا ومنها مجتمعة تتكون عقيدة المحكمة بحيث اذا سقط احدها او استبعد تعذر التعرف على الاثر الذى كان لهذا الدليل الباطل فى الرأى الذى انتهت المحكمة اليه. 
( طعن رقم 758 لسنة 50 ق ، جلسة 15/10/1980 )


سابعا: أن يكون الاعتراف وليد اجراءات صحيحة

اذا كان الاعتراف ثمرة اجراءات باطلة وقع باطلا ومثال ذلك أن يصدر الاعتراف بسبب استجواب باطل لتحليف المتهم اليمين أو بسبب عدم دعوة محامى المتهم الى الحضور قبل استجوابه فى جناية فى غير حالتى التلبس والاستعجال ، كذلك الاعتراف الذى يأتى نتيجة قبض أو تفتيش باطلين وكذلك يقع الاعتراف باطلا اذا جاء وليد تعرف المجنى عليه على المتهم فى عملية عرض باطلة أو نتيجة لتعرف الكلب البوليس فى عرض باطل ويشترط لبطلان الاعتراف فى هذه الاحوال توافر رابطة سببية بين الاجراء الباطل والاعتراف ويستوى أن يكون الاجراء الباطل سابقا أو معاصرا للاعتراف أما اذا كان تاليا ومستقلا عنه تماما يبقى الاعتراف صحيحا .
ومن الجائز أن يكون الاعتراف وحده دليلا تأخذ به المحكمة ولو دفع ببطلان القبض والتفتيش مادام ان الاعتراف لم يكن متأثرا بالاجراء الباطل وأدى الى النتيجة ذاتها التى اسفر عنها الاجراء الباطل ومن هذا القبيل ان يصدر الاعتراف أمام سلطة أخرى بخلاف السلطة التى اتخذت الاجراء الباطل أو ان يتم الاعتراف امام ذات السلطة ولكن زوال أثر الاجراء الباطل.

وتطبيقا لهذا المفهوم قضت محكمة النقض بأنه:
*من الجائز ان يكون الاعتراف وحده دليلا تاخذ به المحكمه ولو مع بطلان القبض والتفتيش.
كما انه من المقرر ان تقدير قيمة الاعتراف الذى يصدر من المتهم على اثر اجراء باطل وتحديد مدى صلة هذا الاعتراف بهذا الاجراء وما ينتج عنه من شئون محكمة الموضوع تقدره حسبما يتكشف لها من ظروف الدعوى ، بحيث اذا قدرت ان هذه الاقوال صدرت منه صحيحة غير متأثر فيها بهذا الاجراء جاز لها الاخذ بها ، كما أن لها سلطة مطلقة فى الأخذ باعتراف المتهم فى اى دور من ادوار التحقيق وان عدل عنه بعد ذلك ، ومتى اطمأنت الى سلامة الدليل المستمد من الاعتراف فان مفاد ذلك انها اطرحت جميع الاعتبارات التى ساقها الدفاع لحملها على عدم الاخذ به.
( نقض 348 سنة 60 ق 11 ابريل سنة 1991 )

قوة الاعتراف فى الاثبات الجنائى

يخضع الاعتراف فى تقدير قيمته كدليل اثبات لسلطة المحكمة التقديرية شأنه فى ذلك شأن سائر ادلة الاثبات الأخرى ولا يعنى اعتراف المتهم بالتهمة المنسوبة اليه ان تكون المحكمة ملزمة بالحكم بالادانة بل من واجبها ان تتحقق من أن الاعتراف قد توافرت شروط صحته ثم تبدأ بعد ذلك مهمتها فى تقدير هذا الاعتراف بهدف التحقق من صدقه من الناحية الواقعية ولا تأخذ به المحكمة الا اذا كان مطابقا للحقيقة أما اذا كان متناقضا معها فلا يصح التعويل عليه.
واعتراف المتهم لايضع نهاية لاجراءات التحقيق الابتدائى او النهائى بل للمحكمة ان تواصل السير فى الدعوى بحثا عن ادلة اخرى رغم صدور اعتراف المتهم أمامها.
ويكفى ان تتشكك المحكمة فى مدى صحة اسناد التهمة الى المتهم فتقضى بالبراءة ولو كان قد اعترف ، وسلطتها فى ذلك مطلقة مادامت تقيم تقديرها على أسباب سائغة.

وقد تتوافر كل شروط الاعتراف القضائى ومع ذلك لايكون صحيحا بل صادرا عن دوافع متعددة ليست من بينها الرغبة فى قول الصدق مثل رغبة استدراك العطف فحسب أو الفرار من جريمة اخرى يهم المتهم كتمانها أو انقاذ الفاعل الحقيقى بحكم صلة من الصلات وتضامنا معه أو نتيجة خداع من شخص او خوف من بطش شخص ذى بطش أو سلطان.

ومن المقرر أن لمحكمة الموضوع سلطة مطلقة فى الأخذ باعتراف المتهم فى اى دور من أدوار التحقيق وان عدل عنه بعد ذلك متى اطمأنت الى صحته ومطابقته للحقيقة والواقع.

وفى ذلك قضت محكمة النقض بأنه 
* من المقرر ان لمحكمة الموضوع السلطة المطلقة فى الأخذ باعتراف المتهم فى أى مرحلة من مراحل التحقيق أو المحاكمة ولو عدل عنه بعد ذلك مادامت قد اطمأنت الى صحته ومطابقته للحقيقه والواقع ، فإن مايثيره الطاعن فى شأن عدم سماع المحكمة للشهود وعدم مناقشتها للطاعن فى اعترافه الذى عدل عنه امامها لايكون مقبولا.
( نقض 2438 سنة 55 ق 22 اكتوبر سنة 1985 )

* من المقرر ان الاعتراف فى المسائل الجنائية من عناصر الاستدلال التى تملك محكمة الموضوع كامل الحرية فى تقدير صحتها وقيمتها فى الاثبات ولها ان تاخذ به متى اطمانت الى صدقه ومطابقته للحقيقة والواقع كما ان لها أن تقدرعدم صحة مايدعيه المتهم من ان الاعتراف المعزو اليه قد انتزع منه بطريق الاكراه بغير معقب عليها مادامت تقيم تقديرها على اسباب سائغة وكان سلطان الوظيفة فى ذاته بما يسبغه على صاحبه من اختصاصات وامكانيات لا يعد اكراها ما دام هذا سلطان لم يتصل الى المتهم بالأذى ماديا كان او معنويا ومجرد الخشية منه لايعد من قرين الاكراه المبطل للاعتراف لامعنى ولا حكما.
( نقض 4321 سنة 54 ق 31 مارس سنة 1985 )

ونجد نفس هذ المعنى فى حكم آخر لمحكمة النقض.
* من المقرر أن الاعتراف فى المسائل الجنائية من عناصر الاستدلال التى تملك محكمة الموضوع كامل الحرية فى تقدير صحتها وقيمتها فى الاثبات فلها بغير معقب تقدير عدم صحة ما يدعيه المتهم من ان اعترافه وليد اكراه او انه صدر عن غير ارادة حرة منه مادامت تقيمه على اسباب سائغة ومن المقرر أنه ليس فى حضور ضابط الشرطة التحقيق بفرض صحة ذلك ما يعيب اجراءاته لأن سلطان الوظيفة فى ذاته بما يسبغه على صاحبه من اختصاصات وسلطات لايعد اكراها ما دام لم يستطل الى المتهم بالأذى ماديا كان او معنويا اذ مجرد الخشية منه لايعد من الاكراه المبطل للاعتراف لامعنى ولا حكما مالم تستخلص المحكمة من ظروف الدعوى وملابساتها تأثر ارادة المتهم من ذلك السلطان حين أدلى باعترافه ومرجع الأمر فى ذلك لمحكمة الموضوع.
( نقض 1344 سنة 55 ق 29 مايو سنة 1985 )

ونجد نفس هذ المعنى فى احكام آخرى لمحكمة النقض بمقتضاها يجوز للمحكمة أن تأخذ بإعتراف المتهم ولو كان واردا بمحضر الشرطة متى إطمأنت إلى صدقه ولو عدل عنه فى مراحل أخرى منها.
( نقض 1265 سنة 49 ق 6 مارس سنة 1980 )
( نقض 2384 سنة 49 ق 21 ابريل سنة 1980 ) 
( نقض 1285 سنة 50 ق 24 نوفمبر سنة 1980 )

الدفع ببطلان الاعتراف

الدفع ببطلان الاعتراف لصدوره اثر اكراه من الدفوع الجوهرية وعلى المحكمة ان تناقشه وترد عليه ما دامت قد عولت عليه فى قضائها يستوى فى ذلك ان يكون الدفع قد صدر من المتهم المقر او من متهم آخر فى الدعوى وان لم ترد عليه يعاب الحكم بالقصور.

وفى ذلك قضت محكمة النقض بأنه 
لما كان من البين من الاطلاع على المفردات المضمومة ان الطاعن انكر التهمة امام غرفة المشورة – ودفع بأن اعترافه كان وليد أكراه وقع عليه كما تبين من الاطلاع على تقرير دار الاستشفاء للصحة النفسية انه لدى مناقشة مدير الدار للطاعن ذكر الاخير ان اعترافه بارتكاب الحادث كان وليد اكراه وقع عليه من رجال الشرطة لما كان ذلك وكان هذا الدفع بان اعتراف الطاعن كان وليد اكراه مطروحا على المحكمة وقد استند الحكم ضمن ما استند اليه فى إدانة الطاعن إلى اعترافه بالتحقيقات دون ان يعرض لما قرره من دفاع أو يرد عليه خاصة وقد انكر ما اسند اليه من اتهام فى مرحلة المحاكمة وهو ما يعيب الحكم بالقصور بما يبطله. ذلك ان الاعتراف الذى يعول عليه يجب ان يكون اختياريا وهو لا يعتبر كذلك ولو كان صادقا اذا صدر اثر اكراه او تهديد كائنا ما كان قدر هذا التهديد او ذلك الاكراه من ثم فالدفع ببطلان الاعتراف لصدوره تحت تاثير الاكراه دفع جوهرى يجب على محكمة الموضوع مناقشته والرد عليه. 
( نقض 4114 سنة 57 ق 7 يناير سنة 1988 )

* ومن الثابت فى قضاء محكمة النقض أن الدفع ببطلان الاعتراف لصدوره تحت تأثير الاكراه يعد دفعا موضوعيا لايجوز اثارته لأول مرة أمام محكمة النقض.
( نقض 1739 سنة 62 ق 5 اكتوبر سنة 1993 )
( نقض 7698 سنة 62 ق 12 يوليو سنة 1993 )
( نقض 6840 سنة 60 ق 3 اكتوبر سنة 1991 )

هذا واذا كان الاعتراف قد جاء نتيجة استجواب فى مجلس القضاء فينبغى أن يكون الاستجواب قد جرى صحيحا برضاء المتهم ومحاميه معا ، وكذلك اذا كان الاستجواب قد جرى خارج مجلس القضاء واراد الحكم الأخذ به وجب أن تكون الضمانات التى فرضها القانون أمام سلطات التحقيق الابتدائى قد روعيت لأن بطلان الاستجواب لأى اعتبار كان يترتب عليه بطلان الدليل المستمد منه مباشرة ، وكذلك الشأن أيضا اذا صدر الاعتراف بسبب المواجهة الباطلة ، كما يجب مراعاة ان الاستجواب فى مرحلة المحاكمة وسيلة للدفاع فحسب.

منقول

----------


## elsayyada

الإعتراف سيد الأدلة

----------

